# Huatulco



## Pippi (Oct 27, 2019)

Planning the move of my lifetime!!
I am very excited, others not so much.
Advice, thoughts and encouraging words would be appreciated.
I believe 61 is the perfect age to start afresh!


----------



## Pippi (Oct 27, 2019)

*Does anyone live in Huatulco?*

Please share your experiences with me as I plan to buy a place for myself in the area in the New Year and have been bombarded with conflicting information.
If you can add your 200 pesos worth, I will buy you a cerveza when I arrive.
Thanks


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Mexico is a great place to live so have fun. I started over at 53 in Mexico and have had a great tme at it.. Enjoy life.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I only visit Mexican friends i that area so I cannot tell you much about living there year round but it is a nice area and if you have the money to have a place with A/C and like the beach you should like it at least for a while. There are some beautiful beaches down ,
I am not a beach person so I would not live there full time but I always enjoy visiting the area.. We usually visit in May so not the best tome of the year and we still enjoy it..


----------



## Pippi (Oct 27, 2019)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for replying. And to my way of thinking our whole life is made of decisions that last, at least for a while.
I want to feel Mexico and in Canada I get so cold I sometimes lose the ability to feel!


----------



## Pippi (Oct 27, 2019)

Muchas Gracias!
That is my belief and it makes me confused that others dont understand!
I owe you a cerveza!
Thank you so much!!


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

This couple, Cindy and Fred, live in Huatulco and post YouTube vids about living in that area.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYDw0kB0BY9VworHY2d7Erg

Sent from my Lenovo TB-8304F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Pippi said:


> Thanks for replying. And to my way of thinking our whole life is made of decisions that last, at least for a while.
> I want to feel Mexico and in Canada I get so cold I sometimes lose the ability to feel!


Welcome to the forum, Pippi. I live in Toronto. My husband is from Mexico and we have a small house in a beautiful town about an hour south of Mexico City. My husband spends the winter there, while I go back and forth since I’m not ready to retire yet. I definitely don’t do cold winters well. But when I at least semi-retire, I expect we’ll spend half the year there. I can’t tell you any specifics about Hualtuco, but I love Mexico!


----------

